# ChargePoint New Zealand



## stoung (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi there,

ChargePoint New Zealand recently opened the first Networked Electric Vehicle charging station in Taupo at the NZ Clean Energy Centre. We are currently in the process of establishing a New Zealand Network of charging stations and are hoping to be operational and have additional active charging stations available for EV drivers later on this year. 

Next month (18/7) we will be attending a media event in Taupo with an opportunity to display a charging station and a vehicle charging from it. Unfortunately due to a conflict of interest, we are unable to display the OEM EV we had available and instead must look for an alternative EV, such as an electric motorcycle. 

With this in mind, we would like to hear from any electric motorcycle owners or alternative electric powered vehicles who would be interested in displaying their vehicle with our station. 

If you would like to get in touch, please send me an email.

cheers,
Simon


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't mean to rain on your parade but Shell (Z) in Wellington has had a charging point for a while now.

EVKapiti may be willing to take a run up there.


----------



## stoung (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi NZero,

thanks for the reply. Just to clarify, ChargePoint New Zealand provides Networked EV charging stations. This means all our stations are capable of bi-directional communication between the connected vehicle, our Network Operating System and Utilities. The network support aspect of our infrastructural allows us to monitor EV charging rates and times, and collect data on EV driver recharging behaviour.

Thank you for the info on EVKapiti. I will try to make contact.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw the article in the NZ Herald and it was mentioned on EVBuidlers.com too. What interested me was how it had been decided to install the first ChargePoint station in that location? It seemed rather an isolated place to put a charge station considering the number of vehicles that might actually pass by that location. I would have expected Wellington first and/or Auckland or Christchurch, or even in Taupo township itself.

What sockets/amperage do you have available on the ChargePoint station? I want to install a J1772 on my conversion (when I get to that part) but at the moment I will probably be left carting around an adapter cord and the J1772 plug until the 'standard' EVSE become more widespread.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Went to Taupo for the Clean Energy Centre EV workshop and got a look at the ChargePoint installed there. The connection is only a 15A 3-pin socket but the CEC is only 5k out of Taupo.

What's more, I can't confirm, but I would expect that the recharge would be free considering that the CEC is ostensibly "off grid".

You will need to ask Rob McEwen (nicely) to unlock it for you though.


----------



## SteveWest (Apr 1, 2008)

Nick Smith said:


> The connection is only a 15A 3-pin socket


Any update on this? Would be nice to drive to Wellington or even Palmy, but at 15 amps I'll be there for 16 hours.


----------

